# Outlook - "Errors have been detected...." Help please!



## clairem80 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Would really appriciate any help I can get with the following!

I'm unable to open Outlook (2000) as I keep getting an error message everytime I try to open the program. The error message is:

"Errors have been detected in the file C:\Documents & Settings\_my name_\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.pst. Quit Outlook and all enabled mail applications, and then use the Inbox Repair Tool (Scanpst.exe) to diagnose and repair erros in the file. For more information about the Inbox Repair Tool see Help"

_(If I could open Outlook and "see Help" I would! )_

The power went off in my flat last night....maybe this is a consequence? Anyways, any help is appriciated!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

search internet... Scanpst.exe

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/197316


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Or search your PC and find that file - in XP it is in two places, I found the most recent version in 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033\Scanpst.exe


----------



## clairem80 (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the responses - I've found that file but it asks me to select the file I want to scan....not sure what this is referring to...


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

clairem80 said:


> The error message is:
> 
> "Errors have been detected in the file C:\Documents & Settings\_my name_\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\*Outlook.pst*.


There - in your first post, that is the file to scan


----------



## clairem80 (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry....stupid question! 

Thanks for the response - all fixed now!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Excellent! And to quote the website's motto: "There's no such thing as a stupid question, but they're the easiest to answer!"


----------

